# Movable Farrowing Shed



## Eroc1_1 (Jun 22, 2014)

We started 2 of the 4 movable farrowing sheds today as we are closing in on the piglet dealine. I got some plans from the internet and modified them a little to hopefully suit our needs. Each sow/gilt will get her own 6'x8' shed that will have 1-2 entrances, a pitched roof, and removable safety 'bars' to keep the small piglets safe from being laid on,if need be. Plus, I can adapt the sheds to feeder pigs and such. What do you think?

I put the sheds on 4x4 treated timbers and will hopefully sheet the outside with plywood. I also want to put dimensional lumber on the inside to guard the framing.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 22, 2014)

Looks like a good plan!


----------



## Eroc1_1 (Jun 26, 2014)

I got them painted 2 days ago and got them moved into position yesterday. We got the 2 future mothers separated into their farrowing paddock but I will put a divider in on Friday or Saturday to keep them apart.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 27, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## elbesta (Jun 27, 2014)

Looks good! You might put some smaller wire or boards around the bottom of the panels because the piglets might get out.


----------

